# ADAC GT Masters: Christian Abt Debuts as Team Principal



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Five Audi R8 LMS cars will compete in the ADAC GT Masters opener at Oschersleben next weekend. Teams ABT Sportsline and Rosberg will each field two vehicles and another R8 LMS will be entered by the Pole Promotion team. Reigning champion Christian Abt will not be defending his title in the 2010 season – at least not as a driver: the former Audi “factory” driver is celebrating his debut as team principal of ABT Sportsline’s GT squad.


----------

